# U40 or Flex-Coat wich is best



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

Wich products do you guys prefer. I have never used anything but flexcoat.


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

I use felx-coat, but it is startin to yellow on a rod I did a few months ago.. Im gonna switch to U40 and check it out soon..........JJ


----------



## Scotty (May 26, 2004)

U-40 Duragloss LS Supremw


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

I haven't had flexcoat yellow on anything that I have done in the last year or so. I had a rod my dad built me about 25 years ago and it yellowed . I think he used flexcoat but I am not sure. It only yellowed after I took it wade fishing though. I think I am gonna try U40 on this surf rod I am working on.


----------



## animal (May 20, 2004)

i would give u40 a try..ive used flexcoat..and devcon on most of my rods... the flexcoat is starting to yellow on one of them... and the devcon is still clear... weird because devcon is only like $4 a bottle lol .... u40 is suppost to be alot easier to work with... bubble free it says lol


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*I plan on U40*

because of the less bubble effect.


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

Yeah I have read a lot of good things about it. I will probably use it on this rod I am working on now. Guess I will be our guinea pig.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

I now this is an old thread but wanted to put my 2 cents worth in.

All coatings have a shelf life some differ from others. This is the reason I don't use Flex coat it is made in such bulk it could expire before you purchase it. This is the reasoning for the yellowing after only a few months. Then again if you get a new batch its not a problem. 

I have never used U40 and to be honest havent heard of it till now. So I guess I will have to try it out.

I personaly use Clear Coat epoxys usually heavy build for surf rods. Thin Build for trout rods or lighter blanks.


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

try Aftcote, new product by Aftco, the rollerguide manufacturer, good stuff


----------



## waterbug (May 22, 2004)

I use the Dura Gloss LS Supreme by U-40. They offer both a low build as well as a high build. While many people are extremely successful with the Flex Coat products, I get longer working time and many less bubbles with the LS Supreme.


----------



## goinpostal3 (Jul 2, 2004)

I've switch over to U40 from FlexCoat.

The last few rods I did last year with FlexCoat are starting to yellow and they've only been out of the garage a couple of times.

So far I've done several rods (including those I posted here) with U40 and have been more than pleased with it. 

For the blank, I coat with U40's Permagloss. This stuff is as thin as water and a couple of coats puts a thin shiny durable coat on the blank. 

For my butt and guide wraps I now use U40's DuraGloss (LS Supreme). It does have less bubbles than FlexCoat and seems to be easier to work with. Also my finish seems to be smoother and clearer.


----------

